# Danke für das zahlreiche Erscheinen...Bilder sind da!



## gerald_ruis (28. April 2003)

Vielen Dank für das zahlreiche Erscheinen auf unserer
Party und 10. Cross Country Tour 2003.

Trotz des schlechten Wetters waren weit über 100 Starter
bereit, sich den Herausforderungen zu stellen.

Es war mal wieder eine Strecke die für jeden etwas geboten hat.
Werde sie zum abfahren ins Netz stellen, Plan steht schon 
zum Download bereit -> Rubrik "Touren".

Wir haben auch die Bilder schon auf unsere HP gelegt
Rubrik "Bildergalerie"

Bis demnnächst, 
vielleicht in Kleinwallstadt!

Gruß

Gerald
MTB 26 Zoll Sulzbach e.V.

www.mtb-sulzbach.de


----------

